# CPT 49060 Drainage of retroperitoneal abcess



## bill2doc (Nov 8, 2010)

Physican was called to hosp for this procedure then saw the pt again 2mo's later in the hospital for on call follow up visits.

Hospital codes 99232 being denied for 94060 90-day global... Any mod I can use on the 99232 to get paid ??

Thank you
Lynn


----------



## preserene (Nov 8, 2010)

How could it be? Same physician and not an unrelated procedure , it is in global.


----------

